# Fantasy Vuelta!



## Chuffy (14 Aug 2010)

Road CC Fantasy Vuelta is up and running! 

Cycle Chat League is *16274

*Team Hot Sauce is ready and waiting...
*
*


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2010)

It's a decent field too this year. Cav's going to jump ship before the finish so tricky selection choice there.


----------



## Noodley (14 Aug 2010)

rich p said:


> It's a decent field too this year. Cav's going to jump ship before the finish so tricky selection choice there.



There'll be lots of tricky choices, trying to guess when riders will drop out


----------



## Noodley (14 Aug 2010)

I see there have been a few rules changes...not sure about changing rider values during the event if they are 'doing well'. I'm sure there will be a few of the lesser sprinters 'doing well' but then increasing there values will just result in there only being shoot riders to pick


----------



## ChristinaJL (14 Aug 2010)

Right, I've signed up to the cycle chat league as Team Spinning Demons, rubbish name, but that's all I could come up with.  I'm notoriously bad at this fantasy stuff and blew most of the budget Cav in the hope he'll get lots of early points before/if he goes home.  No laughing when I come last either.


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2010)

ChristinaJL said:


> Right, I've signed up to the cycle chat league as Team Spinning Demons, rubbish name, but that's all I could come up with.  I'm notoriously bad at this fantasy stuff and blew most of the budget Cav in the hope he'll get lots of early points before/if he goes home.  No laughing when I come last either.




I doubt if the teams are finalised yet so keep an eye on it in case some of yours drop out!


----------



## ChristinaJL (14 Aug 2010)

rich p said:


> I doubt if the teams are finalised yet so keep an eye on it in case some of yours drop out!



I will do, thanks!!


----------



## Dayvo (14 Aug 2010)

Team The Con-Yon Artists are up and raring to go!

Difficult to get a balanced team as there aren't a lot of 'good' riders to pick!

But I'll be there or threabouts as usual, come the finish!


----------



## Noodley (14 Aug 2010)

ChristinaJL said:


> No laughing when I come last either.




Yer fine, Dayvo's playing......


----------



## theloafer (14 Aug 2010)

porridge noshers are in....now that dayvo is in...


----------



## HLaB (14 Aug 2010)

I think I've added 'The Hexed Ones' 

Its probably obvious but how do I add it to the CC League?


----------



## Noodley (14 Aug 2010)

HLaB said:


> I think I've added 'The Hexed Ones'
> 
> Its probably obvious but how do I add it to the CC League?




Under your team there is a section titled My Leagues, and there you'll find "Click here to join league"...then enter the number Chuffy gave in the OP. Simples. In a not so simples way....


----------



## HLaB (14 Aug 2010)

Noodley said:


> Under your team there is a section titled My Leagues, and there you'll find "Click here to join league"...then enter the number Chuffy gave in the OP. Simples. In a not so simples way....



Thanks, I was in the wrong screen


----------



## Dayvo (15 Aug 2010)

Noodley said:


> Yer fine, Dayvo's playing......






theloafer said:


> porridge noshers are in....now that dayvo is in...



I hope you two like Tortilla, cos you're gonna be eating a LOT of humble pie...!


----------



## montage (15 Aug 2010)

I'll be making a team with the lowest amount of points I can, not followed the vuelta before so not in with much of a chance for winning overall....and I refuse to lose to Noodles on a level playing field


----------



## ChristinaJL (15 Aug 2010)

It took me ages to pick a team, once you've got one good rider, the rest have to be, shall we say, lesser known, LOL!!


----------



## Noodley (15 Aug 2010)

montage said:


> I refuse to lose to Noodles on a level playing field



Conceding I'd thrash you without even giving the slightest bit of a fight? Shocking, but understandable


----------



## theloafer (15 Aug 2010)

time will tell dayvo... 

did you see my reply to your ? about resize pics all info there if you get stuck just give me a shout mate can walk you through it simples..

larry


----------



## Dayvo (15 Aug 2010)

theloafer said:


> time will tell dayvo...
> 
> did you see my reply to your ? about resize pics all info there if you get stuck just give me a shout mate can walk you through it simples..
> 
> larry




I did, thanks, Loaf! 

I'll take you up on it before long as I want to get my Oz pictures and blog up before it becomes ancient history!


----------



## Chuffy (15 Aug 2010)

Where did my team go? Team Hot Sauce is still listed but there's no-one in it. I've just repicked, gone back to check and my new team has vanished as well.


----------



## Noodley (15 Aug 2010)

Chuffy said:


> Where did my team go? Team Hot Sauce is still listed but there's no-one in it. I've just repicked, gone back to check and my new team has vanished as well.




Same happened to me, then when I was scratching my head after second time of picking the team re-appeared...maybe a time delay? Or was there a button with Makes Changes that I clicked....? maybe both.


----------



## Noodley (15 Aug 2010)

I also made a point of writing my second team down on papaer just in case it happened again...


----------



## HLaB (16 Aug 2010)

Noodley said:


> I also made a point of writing my second team down on papaer just in case it happened again...



Too tired just now but I think I better write mine down in the morning!


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2010)

Los Leaders are in and raring to go. I'm preparing the Pot Belge as we speak and adding a little chorizo and rioja for a real Spanish flavour. Nothing needs to be done except to wipe down the syringes on a pair of Vino's old chamois pads.


----------



## Ball (17 Aug 2010)

Ball's Vueltastic rollers are in!

Took a punt on Oscar Freire for the green jersey to begin with, as the first few stages are hilly affairs. I think that might give him an advantage over Cav/Hushovd and others. But someone totally different will probably wear it in the first few days. 

Can't think who might be strong in the TTT, the Giro blew all my predictions out the water. But I imagine HTC, Sky, Garmin, CDE and Liquigas?! We'll see.


----------



## Crackle (17 Aug 2010)

Is there going to be any coverage of the Vuelta anywhere? I'm struggling to muster enthusiasm for this one.


----------



## HLaB (18 Aug 2010)

Crackle said:


> Is there going to be any coverage of the Vuelta anywhere? I'm struggling to muster enthusiasm for this one.


I'll probably try www.steephill.tv


----------



## the_mikey (18 Aug 2010)

I'm in as TeamZeroSeven!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Aug 2010)

Flying Monkeys are in. Haven't picked a squad yet.


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Flying Monkeys are in. Haven't picked a squad yet.




It probably won't make any difference if you do FM


----------



## iAmiAdam (20 Aug 2010)

Team black bib shorts are finding it hard to pick a climber.


----------



## Shadow (20 Aug 2010)

iAmiAdam said:


> Team black bib shorts are finding it hard to pick a climber.



why? because you are tyler farrar?


----------



## iAmiAdam (20 Aug 2010)

Indeed, I thought Roche might be a good bet, but I want Eisel as an all rounder, and the climber I wanted is apparently a GC contender now, so he's there.


----------



## Shadow (20 Aug 2010)

iAmiAdam said:


> Indeed, I thought Roche might be a good bet



so have Roche.


----------



## iAmiAdam (20 Aug 2010)

Ran out of the moneys.


----------



## Shadow (20 Aug 2010)

iAmiAdam said:


> Ran out of the moneys.



as I suspected, that is the real problem! 

so have Peraud and then you'll have lots of change!


----------



## Crackle (20 Aug 2010)

I'm in.

Edit: and the nrtoone one too


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Aug 2010)

Picked my team on a semi-random basis, we'll see what happens...


----------



## iAmiAdam (20 Aug 2010)

I don't think it's going to go too well, had to sacrifice the all rounders for cav. Think I'm going to hate the new system.


----------



## Noodley (20 Aug 2010)

iAmiAdam said:


> Think I'm going to hate the new system.




I thought it was the same


----------



## Dayvo (20 Aug 2010)

iAmiAdam said:


> I don't think it's going to go too well, had to sacrifice the all rounders for cav. Think I'm going to hate the new system.




Agree! Signing one good rider makes it difficult to get anyone else half decent.


----------



## Noodley (20 Aug 2010)

Dayvo said:


> Agree! Signing one good rider makes it difficult to get anyone else half decent.




My team is excellent, I had no problem at all


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Aug 2010)

Dayvo said:


> Agree! Signing one good rider makes it difficult to get anyone else half decent.



Means that having a deeper knowledge of the peloton and form is more important... this is how a management game should be IMHO.


----------



## iAmiAdam (21 Aug 2010)

Nah, just means I only spent 20 on domestiques and got the on form favorites for jerseys


----------



## Noodley (21 Aug 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Means that having a deeper knowledge of the peloton and form is more important... this is how a management game should be IMHO.



I agree.


----------



## Noodley (25 Aug 2010)

Nearly time for all the pre-Vuelta transfers as the teams are announced and everyone realises they've picked riders not riding it!!


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Means that having a deeper knowledge of the peloton and form is more important... this is how a management game should be IMHO.



Blimey that's put you under pressure. Respect for bigging yourself up though


----------



## iAmiAdam (25 Aug 2010)

I'll be checking some team lists tomorrow with a big mac, it's a pre tour ritual I'll have you know.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Aug 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Means that having a deeper knowledge of the peloton and form is more important... this is how a management game should be IMHO.




So nothing to do with luck, then?


----------



## mr Mag00 (26 Aug 2010)

in, mag00 marauders


----------



## HLaB (28 Aug 2010)

Some of my team are grey others are not, who's riding ?

The grey one I think


> *Retirees*: if a rider retires or finishes outside the time cutoff then their points stand for the rest of the race and will count towards your score. Riders will be removed as soon as we know they're out of the race. They'll be greyed out in the game and you'll be able to transfer them out for free without using up one of your stage transfers.


----------



## iAmiAdam (29 Aug 2010)

2nd to begin with! and I've beaten my best points collection on one stage ever!

Still a long way to go yet though.


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2010)

Have the changes and tweaks led to delays in scoring and transfers? The Tour updates were there within minutes of the stage result being confirmed - maybe Bank Holiday is playing a part in stage 2 update?

...but I was not able to make a transfer this morning as no 'transfer' tab available...seems fine now. Nobody will believe me but I was going to be transferring in today's stage winner. I had to leave home at 6am so maybe it sorted itself out later on.


----------



## Chuffy (29 Aug 2010)

Noodley said:


> ...but I was not able to make a transfer this morning as no 'transfer' tab available...seems fine now. Nobody will believe me but I was going to be transferring in today's stage winner. I had to leave home at 6am so maybe it sorted itself out later on.


You and Flying Monkey both I assume? Seeing as you are proper experts and not armchair fans like the rest of us. 

I reckon Big Dave is on holiday and hasn't given anyone else the keys to the server.


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2010)

Chuffy said:


> You and Flying Monkey both I assume?



Bollocks, FM just makes sounds to make it seem like he knows what he's on about!


----------



## Chuffy (30 Aug 2010)




----------



## iAmiAdam (30 Aug 2010)

Chuffy said:


>



My thoughts entirely 

My sacrificing of Domestiques to get favourites for jerseys seems to be paying off quite pleasantly.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Aug 2010)

Noodley said:


> Bollocks, FM just makes sounds to make it seem like he knows what he's on about!



I don't think I've ever claimed to be a cycling expert, just a fan. And as I said, my selection for the Vuelta is pretty random.And I am toying with sticking to the purist's [AKA lazy fecker's] league...


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Means that having a deeper knowledge of the peloton and form is more important... this is how a management game should be IMHO.






Flying_Monkey said:


> I don't think I've ever claimed to be a cycling expert, just a fan. And as I said, my selection for the Vuelta is pretty random.And I am toying with sticking to the purist's [AKA lazy fecker's] league...




Sorry, FM, I assumed you were implying that you had a _deeper knowledge of the peloton!

 _


----------



## iAmiAdam (30 Aug 2010)

rich p said:


> Sorry, FM, I assumed you were implying that you had a _deeper knowledge of the peloton!
> 
> _



I did aswell, probably because he was.


----------



## mr Mag00 (30 Aug 2010)

106 points


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Aug 2010)

rich p said:


> Sorry, FM, I assumed you were implying that you had a _deeper knowledge of the peloton!
> 
> _



It wasn't self-interest. I keep an eye on things but no more. I just like the rules for these kinds of games not to be random and I don't begrudge them benefitting people who do have a deeper knowledge at all.


----------



## Chuffy (30 Aug 2010)




----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2010)

Chuffy said:


>




I think in P&L it's known as making yourself a hostage to fortune!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Aug 2010)

Chuffy said:


>



Sorry, no comprende. Was that funny? :?:


----------



## Crackle (30 Aug 2010)

It's good to know FM is as perect as the rest of us


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Aug 2010)

Oh, well... maybe I will go back to being sarcastic. Seems to play better with this crowd...


----------



## ChristinaJL (30 Aug 2010)

Ooo, I just checked the league and by some fluke I'm up to 2nd.  Mostly thanks to Gilbert and Nibali who I was cheering on like some mad thing.


----------



## Shadow (30 Aug 2010)

ChristinaJL said:


> Ooo, I just checked the league and by some fluke I'm up to 2nd.



Well done, CJL. Feeling the pressure from all the CC'ers behind you?!

Not from me you won't...got off to a good start in TTT but yesterday and today were rubbish for me. Would love to stay in purists league but my team is not set up for that! Do not remember seeing this in 'the rules'. 

No sure about the adjusting values, no doubt our Aerial Primate from ontario approves! Transfers now required.


----------



## HLaB (30 Aug 2010)

I guess I never picked a team of climbers 132 point the 1st stage, 38 the second and today just 2. Maybe I should have used some transfers


----------



## iAmiAdam (31 Aug 2010)

I've got a sprinters team, which isn't great in the Vuelta, and I'm not changing it now. It's got a bit confusing.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 Aug 2010)

My team is underperforming badly (still beating Chuffy though...



). 

I need some changes or some serious drugs.


----------



## biking_fox (31 Aug 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> My team is underperforming badly (



Still doing better than me! Although mine was a very random selection. 0points yesterday and I think all 9 are still riding!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 Aug 2010)

biking_fox said:


> 0points yesterday and I think all 9 are still riding!



Still riding as in still finishing yesterday's stage with a score like that!


----------



## Chuffy (31 Aug 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> My team is underperforming badly (still beating Chuffy though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm only a few points behind. Not bad for an armchair fan with a handful of names I recognise from the Tour de France. 

As someone with deeper knowledge of the peloton you should be way further ahead of me than that.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 Aug 2010)

Chuffy said:


> I'm only a few points behind. Not bad for an armchair fan with a handful of names I recognise from the Tour de France.
> 
> As someone with deeper knowledge of the peloton you should be way further ahead of me than that.



I was going to say that it was clearly the deeper knowledge that is doing it for me. You should try it. I think they sell it everywhere you can get those legal highs.


----------



## Noodley (31 Aug 2010)

...site telling me that there is no transfer window open


----------



## HLaB (31 Aug 2010)

I scored a massive 5 points today it shows I was right to bin Zeits and bring in Txurruka, he scored all the 5 points  It doesn't look like transfers are available today.


----------



## Noodley (31 Aug 2010)

Transfers working again, but looks to have gone back to 'old' style which they had during the Tour - maybe some fault being rectified?


----------



## biking_fox (1 Sep 2010)

I obviously didn't quite have brain engaged.  and failed to realise three of my riders had dropped out! Which is why I scored 0 points again. I don't think slightyl changing the colour of their names is a clear indication that they've quit. Oh well. I might manage to get off the bottom of the table now.


----------



## ChristinaJL (1 Sep 2010)

I'm in two minds about whether to change my team now.  I was going down the purists route and not changing any riders, but Bernie Eisel abandonned yesterday and Cav hasn't won yet. Just when can I do transfers, I tried last night, but it wasn't having it??!!


----------



## Crackle (1 Sep 2010)

I'm staying in the Purists league unless Chancer Chuffy gets too close with one of his jammy late surges. I'm not worried about FM closing the gap


----------



## Chuffy (1 Sep 2010)

Crackle said:


> I'm staying in the Purists league unless Chancer Chuffy gets too close with one of his jammy late surges. I'm not worried about FM closing the gap


Not much chance of a jammy surge from this lightweight armchair fan. I don't even have a free wallchart for this one. I just looked at the jerseys and picked the nicest.


----------



## Chuffy (1 Sep 2010)

When do they get to Paris btw?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Sep 2010)

I haven't even had time to look at what's going on for the last couple of days.


----------



## Chuffy (1 Sep 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I haven't even had time to look at what's going on for the last couple of days.


I haven't even looked at the internet this month.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Sep 2010)

Chuffy said:


> I haven't even looked at the internet this month.



I don't even have a computer and I live in a cardboard box.


----------



## Shadow (1 Sep 2010)

Crackle said:


> I'm staying in the Purists league unless Chancer Chuffy gets too close with one of his jammy late surges. I'm not worried about FM closing the gap



Might be sooner than you think. Chuffers' Huffers and Puffers may not surge but when FM stops feigning indifference look out! And beware the dark shadow creeping up your rear wheel!!


----------



## Chuffy (1 Sep 2010)

Shadow said:


> Might be sooner than you think. Chuffers' Huffers and Puffers may not surge but when FM stops feigning indifference look out! And *beware the dark shadow creeping up your rear wheel!!*


Got a touch of the Lemonds or have you been eating with Team Sky?


----------



## Chuffy (1 Sep 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I don't even have a computer and I live in a cardboard box.


They have cardboard boxes in Canadiacestershire? Blimey, ain't the 21st Century grand!


----------



## HLaB (2 Sep 2010)

ChristinaJL said:


> I'm in two minds about whether to change my team now.  I was going down the purists route and not changing any riders, but Bernie Eisel abandonned yesterday and Cav hasn't won yet. Just when can I do transfers, I tried last night, but it wasn't having it??!!



Cav won on the first stage the TTT but I wonder if todays sit up will cost him a jersey allay the TdF. btw The transfer weren't working for most of yesterday.


----------



## Shadow (2 Sep 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I don't even have a computer and I live in a cardboard box.



This is very silly. It used to be such a sensible forum.




No where is my lumberjack shirt?


----------



## Shadow (2 Sep 2010)

Chuffy said:


> Got a touch of the Lemonds or have you been eating with Team Sky?



Lol. No answer to that.

BTW, is there a difference?


----------



## Crackle (2 Sep 2010)

Shadow said:


> Might be sooner than you think. Chuffers' Huffers and Puffers may not surge but when FM stops feigning indifference look out! And beware the dark shadow creeping up your rear wheel!!



I was surprised to see you down the table a bit, I'd taken it as read you'd overtake as you have in the Nrtoone league. Chuffy on the other hand......

Anyway, if we're going all Yorkshire, I'm on holiday so haven't looked at the race results at all (which is why I'm still in the purists league)


----------



## Chuffy (2 Sep 2010)

Crackle said:


> I was surprised to see you down the table a bit, I'd taken it as read you'd overtake as you have in the Nrtoone league. Chuffy on the other hand......
> 
> Anyway, if we're going all Yorkshire, I'm on holiday so haven't looked at the race results at all (which is why I'm still in the purists league)


What race?


----------



## ChristinaJL (2 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> Cav won on the first stage the TTT but I wonder if todays sit up will cost him a jersey allay the TdF. btw The transfer weren't working for most of yesterday.



doh, how could I forget the TTT!!  Think I scored some pitiful points today with Gilbert and Roche, but better than none I suppose.


----------



## Noodley (7 Sep 2010)

Has everyone stopped posting to show how uninterested they are in the Vuelta to copy Chuffy and FM?


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2010)

I was waiting till I caught you up! Some chance now - I transferred Avermaet out this morning which shows a less than deep knowledge of the peloton, as they say. 
I may make a surge in the mountains though I'm not banking on it!


----------



## HLaB (7 Sep 2010)

I knew I'd hex folk by picking a team, I had Andy Schleck for a while as my team leader, he's now been sent home after a session. Poor Frank never done much better when he replaced him and now I've replaced him with Nibali (looks like is Vuelta will be over now ;-) ) I had Cav for the first few stages too and he got pipped in to 2nd every time except for the TTT. Surprisingly though other than the obvious Sky riders in my team and Schleck nobody has been forced to withdraw. If I catch anybody up it'll be Vida Vidor ;-)


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2010)

Tricky; going up in the purists league but down in the CC league. Even FM is close to overtaking me. Can't decide whether to stick or twist.


----------



## the_mikey (7 Sep 2010)

I'm just happy that my team are generally going up the table slowly!


----------



## ChristinaJL (9 Sep 2010)

Phew, very glad I didn't transfer out good old Cav this morning!!!


----------



## HLaB (10 Sep 2010)

ChristinaJL said:


> Phew, very glad I didn't transfer out good old Cav this morning!!!



I transferred him out last week before the mountains


----------



## ChristinaJL (10 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> I transferred him out last week before the mountains



I stuck with him, as he was still top sprinter in points according to the fantasy league and I've only been replacing riders that have dropped out!!


----------



## Crackle (17 Sep 2010)

Anyone still interested in this then? Big day tomorrow but it looks like Nibali has it sewn up. 

I've stuck to the Purists league in which I'm 24th but 240th in the main league with only 7 left in my team. I was looking to see where Chuffy was but I left my binoculars downstairs.


----------



## iAmiAdam (17 Sep 2010)

I was intent of keeping it up, but I just lost myself, then I came back and my team was in tatters so I left it to collect what points I could get.


----------



## Noodley (18 Sep 2010)

Should be a great stage today, pity I can't get moving pictures of it


----------



## HLaB (18 Sep 2010)

Noodley said:


> Should be a great stage today, pity I can't get moving pictures of it


Too late sorry (I stayed out of this area untill I'd saw it), but you could of got live coverage on www.steephill.tv The live was in English, you'll get highlights of the last 5km there but it'll be in Spanish.


----------



## Noodley (18 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> Too late sorry (I stayed out of this area untill I'd saw it), but you could of got live coverage on www.steephill.tv The live was in English, you'll get highlights of the last 5km there but it'll be in Spanish.



afraid not, staying in the sticks = crap broadband so it would have been a frozen screen...


----------



## HLaB (18 Sep 2010)

Noodley said:


> afraid not, staying in the sticks = crap broadband so it would have been a frozen screen...


Bummer. You can still see the last 5km highlights, have it download then watch it back later without any buffering but its in Spanish :-(


----------



## Noodley (18 Sep 2010)

HLaB said:


> ... have it download then watch it back...



How do I do that? Cannae work it out


----------



## HLaB (18 Sep 2010)

Noodley said:


> How do I do that? Cannae work it out



You click on the link and let it play back but moot your speakers and do something else it'll break up as usual, when its got to the end you just play it back (replay) and you'll watch a temporary downloaded file that won't break up. I had to do similar with my old 56k modem and still have too with Gaz's enormous youtube videos.


----------



## Noodley (18 Sep 2010)

thanks


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Sep 2010)

Didn't look at this for the last 10 days as I was away. But I did okay in the end despite making no changes whatsoever over those days.


----------



## gazmercer (19 Sep 2010)

Managed 15th in the CC league. Hope to do better next time


----------



## HLaB (19 Sep 2010)

I can't fathom it out I put Nibali in my team, I subbed Farrar in last night and he won today, team 'The Hexxed Ones' didn't live up to its name!


----------

